# Summer Sizzler & Cool Fall Preview



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: MercuryMarine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's MachineShop.*

*Airboat Redfishing & Big Water BayFishing Action*
Wade fishermen demonstrated an upper hand of late in the unstable weather but boat fishing has been lighting up as well, just a little spotty. Capt. James Cunningham anihilated the fish yesterday with guests wading taking full limits of Trout to 22" and full Redfish limits sweeping a private tournament and all three places including biggest Trout, biggest Redfish, and big stringer. Capt. Chris Cady has bending the boards as well on Airboat Redfishing trips and communicated solid schools to Capt. James that slid into them on foot only to find them with tails and backs out of the water.

If this is an early look at what's ahead for Fall fishing, we're "all in"!

*September Alligator/Teal & Dove Cast & Blast*
It's past time to be looking at the calendar for the upcoming 2016 Texas Alligator Season. We are filling out weekday dates at this time, if interested and some flexibility in the schedule, please contact us for scheduling. Early Teal & Dove Cast & Blast won't find a better backdrop than here at the *New Lodge On The Bayou*. Come see us.

*Buck & Duck Combination
"Best of the Texas Coast"*
Combine the fast action of wing-shooting with the thrill of Texas Deer Hunting on professionally managed, family owned low-fence deer paradise. Uniquely positioned, the property offers Trophy possibilities without Trophy pricing and plentiful "pure meat" hunting.

*"Coastal Classic"*

Hunt includes a mature 8pt Buck. or better, 1 Doe, no limit hogs

4 X 4, 4 days/4 nights; 4 deer hunts; 3 duck hunts; lodging & meals - *$3,500*
3 X 3, 3 days/3 nights; 3 deer hunts; 2 duck hunts; lodging & meals - *$3,250*

*"Pure Meat"*

Hunt includes up to 7pt. Buck or smaller, 1 Doe, 1 Hog

4 X 4, 4 days/4 nights; 4 deer hunts; 3 duck hunts; lodging & meals -* $2,500*
3 X 3, 3 days/3 nights; 3 deer hunts; 2 duck hunts; lodging & meals - *$2,250*






Check dates and inquire at *TEXAS STAYCATION*[/B]

Stay tuned for more exciting news coming hot off the water by joining our newsletter *HERE*.

*#castawayonthebayou #castawaylodge #teamcastawaylodge*

*The Fishing Is Always Best When YOU Can Get Away!!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868
E-mail: [email protected] 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Grand Opening "Castaway Lodge On The Bayou" Slated 08/26*

A few more


----------

